# Nevoeiro em terras Maçoranas



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2011 às 21:45)

Da estadia em Maçores (27 de Nov a 14 de Dez) 8 a 9 dias foram passados com nevoeiros e 3ºC a 5ºC, eis os cenários. 








































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/60653862@N04/


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2011 às 21:50)

Boas fotos deste fenómeno meteorológico muito característico dos Invernos nesta região do país


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2011 às 22:26)

Excelentes fotos!

Já vivi muitas situações dessas aqui por Trás-os-Monte, e são sempre muitíssimo interessantes...! Trazem sempre algo de novo à paisagem!

Um abraço


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Dez 2011 às 22:51)

Mário Barros disse:


>


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2011 às 11:08)

Bonitas fotos Mário, muito boas
Aquelas do pôr (ou nascer) do Sol estão mesmo


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2011 às 11:30)

Fotos belíssimas


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2011 às 12:15)

Exuberante, Mário. Bom trabalho.


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2011 às 14:41)

Grande fenómeno, grandes fotos.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2011 às 19:15)

Fotos muito boas Mário


----------



## Knyght (21 Dez 2011 às 22:19)

Todo o ano temos esse tipo de nevoeiros, mais para o Norte, mais para o sul é sempre um cartaz a cama de nuvens


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2011 às 23:12)

Soberbas fotos, Mário!

As mais espectaculares são a 8ª foto e a 11ª foto.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2011 às 23:23)

Belas fotos Mário


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2011 às 11:39)

Até parece que foram tiradas de um avião.

Espectacular!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Dez 2011 às 01:41)

Belas fotografias Mário!!!!


----------



## Kispo (25 Dez 2011 às 13:11)

Espectaculares! very nice indeed! Parabéns!


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 22:47)

Lindas fotos Mário


----------

